
Feeling nostalgic? New Gmail Beta called "back to beta". - zeedotme
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/07/gmail-leaves-beta-launches-back-to-beta.html
======
mitchellh
I miss the days when I could sell my GMail invites for $10 a pop. (Easy high
school money!)

~~~
bkudria
FYI Google Voice invites are the new Gmail invites.

~~~
raptrex
hmmm I dont see an option to send out voice invites

~~~
bkudria
I'm not sure exactly how, but I got two invites in the mail. I used one and
gave the second away on Twitter. The other person could use the sign-up invite
URL without a problem.

------
anigbrowl
Ah. Much better.

